# :: قاعات الإبداع :: > قاعة الشعر العامي >  ظـــــــرف زمــــــان

## صفحات العمر

**



*منيش قاضى*
*ولا بتبرّى من طينى*
*وضعفى** أحلى منه مفيش*
*ف تكوينى*
*منيش قاضى*
*لكن عازز على عينى*
*ف وقت الشدة ألقاكم*
*مناظر بس ! ع الفاضى*
*وكان ياما كان*
*يا ظرف زمان*
*كئيب لونك*
*لا قادر تحتوى ضعفى*
*ولا تخدعنى بنيونك*
*وأول ما وصل حرفى*
*لهمزة وصل*
*مكنونك*
*وقع مخضوض*
*فمات م الوعى*

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

*



الشاعر القدير صفحات العمر أ. محمد سعــيد






في ظرف زمان نجدك منهمك فى رحلة بحث عن الإنسان ، بل فلنقل البحث عن الجمال فى الإنسان

ونلمح فى قصائدك إيمانا يقترب من حد اليقين أنه موجود قد يعاتب وقد يغضب ولكنه لا يفقد الأمل

فى تحقيق المستحيل وأن الخل الوفى موجود . وقد ينصح ولكن بشكل محبب، فهو ما زال مؤمناً 

بقيمة الإنسان النابعة من شقه النورانى ، هذا أنت الشاعر الإنسان كما تبحث عن نفسك بين البشر

ومترجماً لبديع القصيد ، لا تكف عن البحث عن الصدق والحب والشجاعة والوفـاء والاكـتـمـــال.

تهنئة من القلب لشاعرنا الرقيق ، ودعوة للقراء للاهتداء بكلماتك كى يصبح الكون أجمل 



مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## mostafa saft

> **
> 
> 
> 
> *منيش قاضى*
> *ولا بتبرّى من طينى*
> *وضعفى** أحلى منه مفيش*
> *ف تكوينى*
> *منيش قاضى*
> ...


                                   مين ال قال ظرف زمان ؟
 مين قال ضـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــعفى فى تكويــــــــــنى ؟
لما قال الرب اسجـــــــــد ياكونى
هذا المخلوق من الطينى
جامع الفــكر حاوى السر
ولما العالى السابق اتكبر
بعد العباده كــان مسيطر 
حـــاز اللعنه فيها واتغير
حاز اللعنه ليــــوم الدين
وحاز الفر ليوم الـــــــقر
صار الجمال خسـا مكدر
تقـدر تراه دا بيتــــــــنكر
والحمير وراه وراه تكتر
من اللعنه خـــايف يظهر
ومهما أوتــــى من نعره
مهما أوتـــى من قـــــوه
امامى ذى الكلب ذلــــيل
يالله يابنى إوعــــى تقول 
بنيانى ضـــــــــــــعيف ولاانت قاضـــــــــــــــــــــــــى
ذاكـــــر يابنى أساس الدين
لما ربـــــــــــى قال للكون
يالله مسخـــــــر ليوم الدين 
وانت ياإنس تعـــــلى لفوق
فوق الجــــــن فوق الكون
مين قال منـــــــــاظر بس
سيبونى عليه أرد القـــول
أنت ناظر حثاله صعاليك
أنت ياابنى فتحت البـــاب
فط فيها جـــــرذاان الهوم
عمر يابنــــــــــــــــــــــــى ظرف الزمـــــــــــــــــــان
عمـــره يابنى بالكآبه ما كـان
داإنت ياابنى لابس نضــاره
ما كانت عينك تفــرز قــدام
شفت ياسيدى شـونة جرذان
ليه قــــــــال ربــنا قـــــــال
لاتســـــــــــــــــبوا الدهــــــــــــــــــر ولا الزمـــــــان
قول يابنى هيا حفــــــــره
هى حفـره من الجــــرذان
إوعى ياخويا تـــانى تكرر 
لاأحسن أرد علــيك الكلام
إنت ناسى  من الحر   فين
أنا (ألف ونون) الشيطان راح فين
يالله يابنى وراه إجـــــــرى
اقلع نضارتك وانت تشوفه
بس يابنى صـــــــلى وذاكر
قبل ماتكتب حـــرف مسطر
لأن الشرك إثــــــــم عظيم 
واجب عليــــنا الدرس ليك
سامعـــــك ياسيدى بتبرطم
فتحت القاموس وعايز تفرى
شفت يابنى من دا كتــــــــير
واياك يابنى ياابنى تجيـــبلى
عمى عمى مصطفى ســلام 
أصلى أصلى أحــترم المقام

----------


## صفحات العمر

> **
> *
> الشاعر القدير صفحات العمر أ. محمد سعــيد*
> ** 
> ** 
> 
> *في ظرف زمان نجدك منهمك فى رحلة بحث عن الإنسان ، بل فلنقل البحث عن الجمال فى الإنسان* 
> *ونلمح فى قصائدك إيمانا يقترب من حد اليقين أنه موجود قد يعاتب وقد يغضب ولكنه لا يفقد الأمل* 
> *فى تحقيق المستحيل وأن الخل الوفى موجود . وقد ينصح ولكن بشكل محبب، فهو ما زال مؤمناً*  
> ...


 اسعد الله صباحك بكل الخير 
اخى الحبيب / أيمن خطاب 
من القلب اشكرك على حضورك الرائع ومشاعرك المخلصة 
لك من القلب دوما 
محبة بلا حدود

----------


## صفحات العمر

> مين ال قال ظرف زمان ؟
> مين قال ضـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــعفى فى تكويــــــــــنى ؟
> لما قال الرب اسجـــــــــد ياكونى
> هذا المخلوق من الطينى
> جامع الفــكر حاوى السر
> ولما العالى السابق اتكبر
> بعد العباده كــان مسيطر 
> حـــاز اللعنه فيها واتغير
> حاز اللعنه ليــــوم الدين
> ...


لا أدرى فى الحقيقة ما هذا ؟
وما علاقته بالنص !
على كلن صباحك جميل يا عم مصطفى  :Biggrin: 
ويا ريت حضرتك تقرا النص كويس 
لتعى جيدا محتواه
فما بين ظرف الزمان والمكان والأنسان 
مساحات من الوعى
وإنا لله وإنا إلية راجعون
تقديرى

----------


## mostafa saft

> لا أدرى فى الحقيقة ما هذا ؟
> وما علاقته بالنص !
> على كلن صباحك جميل يا عم مصطفى 
> ويا ريت حضرتك تقرا النص كويس 
> لتعى جيدا محتواه
> فما بين ظرف الزمان والمكان والأنسان 
> مساحات من الوعى
> وإنا لله وإنا إلية راجعون
> تقديرى


ياأستاذنا الغالى / يامنور قريت النص ومصور . يشتكى من الخرفان . وقال ضعفه حلو ومغرى . والا كلامى من الخيال.فين القوه . وفين الدين. ولما الشعر يكون حكمه . هنقرى الناس كلام إزاى.لما أخوياأشوفه موري. ويفسره حكيم القاعدة. أودى وشى من الناس فين.والله ياسيدى لو كنت القاضى  .كلامك ده يترد عليه . أنا شفت الحادثه اليوم. ومصورها تمام مصور . هى الحكمة قريناها كويس .مش بالكوسه نكتب سطرين. يعنى هى التوريه فين . وانا بصبح عل الحلوين . لاتقول كلامى غير موزون. واحنا الصبح مش ناسيين. لما تزعل يابن عمه   . فسر كلامىمع الحلوين .هي حكمه ليوم الدين.وصباحكم فل

----------


## صفحات العمر

والله يا عم مصطفى انت اللى منور ومصور ومزهر كمان
يخرب بيت اللى يزعلك يا حاج
وصدقنى احنا فى ظرف خير وآمان 
طول ما زمنا فيه ناس طيبين أمثال حضرتك
صباحك ريحان يا عمنا :f:

----------


## فنان فقير

> **
> 
> 
> 
> *منيش قاضى*
> *ولا بتبرّى من طينى*
> *وضعفى** أحلى منه مفيش*
> *ف تكوينى*
> *منيش قاضى*
> ...


مانيش قادر أنا أوصفلك جمال حرفك
 ولاقادر أوصلك مدى عشقى لتفعلتك
بتأسرنى وتسحرنى وتقتلنى دموع قلمك
وحاسس بيك وحاسس برضه انا بألمك
يا ظرف زمان
 محمد ياابن عمى سعيد
 إلهى ما تحرم منك 
فنان فقير

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

يا داخل ما بين البصلة وقشرتها ماينوبك إلا صنتها
وكيف لى أن أفض الإشتباك بين
شاعر عامى معتمد بالاذاعه المصريه
مثل
الشاعر القدير صفحات العمر أ. محمد سعــيد
وتربوى ضليع فى اللغة العربية
مثل
السيد مصطفى الفخراني
وأنا العبدلله الفقيرمازلت فى حضانه كى جى وان
لغة عربية



صورتى وأنا فى الحضانه كى جى وان
علما كنت وقتها صابغ شعرى أصفر
وكنت حالق دقنى!

----------


## صفحات العمر

> مانيش قادر أنا أوصفلك جمال حرفك
> 
> ولاقادر أوصلك مدى عشقى لتفعلتك
> بتأسرنى وتسحرنى وتقتلنى دموع قلمك
> وحاسس بيك وحاسس برضه انا بألمك
> يا ظرف زمان
> محمد ياابن عمى سعيد
> إلهى ما تحرم منك 
> فنان فقير


أنما هيا سطور وجعانى 
كتب الحرف بخوف تفاصيلها 
وبعتهالى ف ظرف .. زمــانى
كان ياماكان يا تاريخ إنسانى 
مش راح اصدّق إنك حى 
لو مش هتلامس وجــدانى 
واتنفس روحك وأطمن إنك آآآه 
مش واحد تانى

 أسعد الله مسائك بكل الخير اخى الحبيب / أحمد الشيخ 
ولا حرمنى روعة مرورك وصدق مشاعرك 
محبة بلا حدود

----------


## صفحات العمر

> يا داخل ما بين البصلة وقشرتها ماينوبك إلا صنتها
> وكيف لى أن أفض الإشتباك بين
> شاعر عامى معتمد بالاذاعه المصريه
> مثل
> الشاعر القدير صفحات العمر أ. محمد سعــيد
> وتربوى ضليع فى اللغة العربية
> مثل
> السيد مصطفى الفخراني
> وأنا العبدلله الفقيرمازلت فى حضانه كى جى وان
> ...


 
تحية حب وتقدير من وسط مداخن العطاء 
وضجيج التروس وعرق الشرفاء فى جنوب مصر 
الى واحدا من علمائها وخيرة أبنائها
يا مساء الفل والياسمين يا د. جمال 
الموضوع نور بوجودك بجد 
والحمد لله مفيش اى اشتباك خالص 
فأختلاف الرؤى والأراء أبدا لا يفسد للود قضية 
اسعدك الله وحفظك من كل سوء
محبتى وتقديرى

----------


## عايده العشرى

> **
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *منيش قاضى*
> *ولا بتبرّى من طينى*
> *وضعفى** أحلى منه مفيش*
> *ف تكوينى*
> ...



_الله الله شاعرنا القدير محمد سعيد_

_نص عميق المعنى و المغزى_

_ومزج رائع بين رهافة الحس والنظره الفلسفيه لمعضلة الزمان والمكان والانسان_ 

_بلغه عاميه وجمل شعريه قصيره مركزه استطاع الشاعر توصيل رسالته_

_من منظور خبرته وتجربته الخاصه التى يؤخذ عليها بعض التشاؤم._

_اشكرك واتمنى لك دوام الابداع_

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

> **
> 
> 
> 
> *منيش قاضى*
> *ولا بتبرّى من طينى*
> *وضعفى** أحلى منه مفيش*
> *ف تكوينى*
> *منيش قاضى*
> ...


 

لم أكن فى إستطاعتى التعليق على ظرف زمان
لأنه عندما دخلت الموضوع فى الصباح
لم تكن الصورة المصاحبة ظاهرة
وهاكم تعليقى بالصورة فقط بدون صوت



فهل نجحت فى فهم ظرف زمان؟!

----------


## Awseemi A9eel

> **
> 
> 
> 
> *منيش قاضى*
> *ولا بتبرّى من طينى*
> *وضعفى** أحلى منه مفيش*
> *ف تكوينى*
> *منيش قاضى*
> ...


يا ظرف زمان 
يغذّي الحب تكوينه 
نغم و اشجان
بتسقيها دموع عينه
يا ظرف زمان 
يا رحلة طويلة  في المعنى
ما نفهمهاش 
يا حلم يدوب في أوجاعنا 
ولا يسيبناش
و لو نوصل لمكنونه
هنعرف طعمه .. أو لونه 
و لكن .. برضه ما وصلناش 
ولا عرفناش
...
..
. 
هنوصل فين ؟؟
و نعرف إيه؟؟
و هنشوف كيف؟؟
و شوفنا ... "طشاش" 
الرائع دائما - المايسترو محمد سعيد ..

لا تزال مفردات ظرف الزمان تثير شجون الحرف ، 
و تضع بعدا إضافيا - رائعا .. مثيرا .. شائقا - لمسألة الوعي .

اعذر قصور كلماتي إزاء فيض بيانك .

تحيّاتي 
محمد عبده

----------


## سحر الشربينى

أستاذ محمد سعيد

رائعه من روائعك تتجلى هنا

هنيئاً لك

ودى

----------


## sayedattia

*الشاعر الرائع 
الإنسان الراقي
الصديق أ . محمد سعيد
قصيدتك الرائعة مست دواخلنا 
وعزفت علي أوتار ضعفنا
وسبرت أعماق آلامنا
دعني أصدقك القول بأن هذه القصيدة 
من أجمل ماقرأت في السنوات الأخيرة
تحياتي لإبداع متجدد داخلك
*

----------


## صفحات العمر

> _الله الله شاعرنا القدير محمد سعيد_
> 
> 
> _نص عميق المعنى و المغزى_ 
> 
> _ومزج رائع بين رهافة الحس والنظره الفلسفيه لمعضلة الزمان والمكان والانسان_  
> 
> _بلغه عاميه وجمل شعريه قصيره مركزه استطاع الشاعر توصيل رسالته_ 
> 
> ...


 اسعد الله مسائك بكل الخير اختى الغالبة / عايدة العشرى 
ولا حرمنى الله روعة حضورك وشاعرية رؤاكِ
وصدقا لم اقصد التشاؤم الذى افرد عاصفتة فى اجواء النص
رغما عن احتجاج المفردات
تحية تقدير واعتزاز بأخوتك وحضورك الثرى 
مع كل امنياتى الطيبة لكِ دوما بالسعادة والرقى

----------


## صفحات العمر

> لم أكن فى إستطاعتى التعليق على ظرف زمان
> لأنه عندما دخلت الموضوع فى الصباح
> لم تكن الصورة المصاحبة ظاهرة
> وهاكم تعليقى بالصورة فقط بدون صوت 
> 
> 
> فهل نجحت فى فهم ظرف زمان؟!


 
برغم معاناة العلماء وجهدهم الذهنى الرهيب
فى تحريك مياكانيزم العناصر وقراءة فرضيات الأستتك 
لاتزال قلوبهم شاعرةً بالواقع حد الدهشة 
استاذى وصديقى الجميل / د. م . جمال الشربينى
ليس للتلميذ ابدا ان يقيم اساتذتة 
محبة بلا حدود

----------


## صفحات العمر

> يا ظرف زمان 
> 
> يغذّي الحب تكوينه 
> نغم و اشجان
> بتسقيها دموع عينه
> يا ظرف زمان 
> يا رحلة طويلة في المعنى
> ما نفهمهاش 
> يا حلم يدوب في أوجاعنا 
> ...


 
حسب آخر قراياتى فى صفحات الوجع
مكســـور
لكن تقرير مراياتى بيشهد
إنه شاف إسمك
على جدار الحشا محفور
فلملم نفسه من تانى
وطفى النور
فشاف أكتر
ومش عاذر ولا معذور 
ولا ع النعمة بتّْـبطر 
وعارف كل شىء مكتوب 
وإنه نصيب ومتقدّرلكن حاسس بخوف خاااااااااالص
على الانسان 
ف ظرف زمان 
مالوش منظر
ودمعــــة ..
تّـفطسك م الضحك 
إذا بصيت على الجوهر
فماتلقاش 
وتحسب شوفك الطيب
بجد / طشاش



عم محمد عبدة يا جميل  :f: 
انا بجد بحبك فى الله 
لان حرفك عنوان حقيقى لرقة ورقى قلبك
محبة بلا حدود

----------


## الشحرورة

> **
> 
> 
> 
> *منيش قاضى*
> *ولا بتبرّى من طينى*
> *وضعفى** أحلى منه مفيش*
> *ف تكوينى*
> *منيش قاضى*
> ...



*منيش قاضى
وجوايا ماهوش فاضى
يهجروا يفارقوا 
يرجعوا يشاركوا 
باقول راضى
ومين منا عاش وحدة 
وكان عادى
وزحمه وانفضت 
وقلت يا هادى
ظهرت وشوش 
من غير رتوش
وناس تايهه وناس رايقة
 وغيرهم غابوا ولا جوش
ولساه فالفضا صوتى
 سامعه...... بينادى
انا راضى انا راضى
وجوايا ماهوش فاضى

أستاذى القدير المايسترو الفنان

المبدع محمد سعيد
مهما كتب القلم عنك وعبر
وصفى اقل من ابداعك وأنت أكبر 
سامح قلة حروفى وكتر كسوفى
وغيث حسك علينا أمطر



ودى وتقديرى واحترامى*

----------


## محيى الفقى

> **
> 
> 
> 
> *منيش قاضى*
> *ولا بتبرّى من طينى*
> *وضعفى** أحلى منه مفيش*
> *ف تكوينى*
> *منيش قاضى*
> ...


عارفك
*
النظرة بوصف عيونك
بوح
بتلملم كل معانى الروح 
بالحرف
ولكل حكاية فقلبك ظرف زمان
ومــكان
وساعات أناتك مانشتات
عناوين للظرف
*
**
*
تبُص بـ عين
فتقرآ معطيات الكون فِـ تكوينك
تشوف الضعف
مكامن ضعف مكنونك تلملمها
جراح وهموم
تصَورها عيونك زوم
بآخر ما وصَل من حرف
فـَ ليه
تفضَح شجون كونك
وليه
تفصَح بمكنونك
وليه تتلَّف بهمومك
وظرف زمان مجرد ظرف
*
كنك منتاش فاكر كان ياما كان؟
كنك منتاش فاكر ظرف !
زمـــان
وقت مكانشى يعيقك سيف ولا ظرف
عند مكانشى خيانة فـ توب 
انسان
وامن كانشى مكان ومكانشى مكانة
لـ غض الطرف
*
اما الآن
منتاش راضى
لكن منتش بردك قاضى
لكن اقولك
طمــن روحــــك
بُكرة الآن
 رح تصبح ماضى وتصبح
كانت...
نقطة ضعف

********

اخى الحبيب
محمد سعيد 
اسمحلى فقط استمتع
واعذر جرأتى
على قدر ضآلة نظرتى فى التعاطى
وعديها المرادى
محيى

*

----------


## صفحات العمر

> أستاذ محمد سعيد
> 
> رائعه من روائعك تتجلى هنا
> 
> هنيئاً لك
> 
> ودى


 الشاعرة الرائعة / سحر الشربينى  :f2: 
اشكرك على مرورك وثنائك الطيب على النص 
وبعدين يا فندم
بقالنا مده ما شفناش الجديد من اعمالك التى تثرى القاعة وتضيئها
تقدير لك بلا حدود

----------


## صفحات العمر

> *الشاعر الرائع* 
> 
> *الإنسان الراقي*
> *الصديق أ . محمد سعيد*
> *قصيدتك الرائعة مست دواخلنا* 
> *وعزفت علي أوتار ضعفنا*
> *وسبرت أعماق آلامنا*
> *دعني أصدقك القول بأن هذه القصيدة* 
> *من أجمل ماقرأت في السنوات الأخيرة*
> *تحياتي لإبداع متجدد داخلك*


 أستاذى وصديقى الحبيب سيادة المستشار / سيد عطية 
تحية تقدير تليق بمرورك البهى 
الذى يحمل ملامح قلبك وشاعرية روحك
اسعدك الله وحفظك من كل سوء 
ودمت لى نعم الاخ والصديق والأستاذ
محبة بلا حدود

----------


## دفكرى

> **
> 
> 
> 
> *منيش قاضى*
> *ولا بتبرّى من طينى*
> *وضعفى** أحلى منه مفيش*
> *ف تكوينى*
> *منيش قاضى*
> ...


الاستاذ العزيز محمد سعيد
دائما فى حالة توحد مع الابداع
 دائما اجد نفسى غارقا فى اشعارك  التى انهل منها 
واعيش دائما فى معانيها قاصبحت
 بداخلى ياستمرار واصيحت اردده دائما
اشكرك على هذه القصيده الرائعه 
وعلى امتاعنا بكل كلماتك والنى اجد بين
 طياتها دائما اسمى وارقى المعانى الانسانيه

كل التحيه والتقدير

----------


## صفحات العمر

> *منيش قاضى*
> *وجوايا ماهوش فاضى*
> *يهجروا يفارقوا* 
> *يرجعوا يشاركوا* 
> *باقول راضى*
> *ومين منا عاش وحدة* 
> *وكان عادى*
> *وزحمه وانفضت* 
> *وقلت يا هادى*
> ...


مسائك اغنيات الصحبه شحرورة 
مساء فرحه وقلب سعيد
بيرسم بالحروف صوره 
فيكبر صدقنا ويزيد 
ونتحدى ظروف وظرف 
لا يمكن ننسى ملامحنا 
ولا نخضع لايها خوف 
مادامت واضحه خطاوينا 
وعارفه المرسى والمينا 
هيكفينا 
قوى المعروف

اسعد الله مسائك بكل الخير اختى الغاليه شحرورة 
اشكرك على عذب حروفك وروعة تواصلك 
حفظك الله من كل سوء ودمت برقى
مودتى واحترامى

----------


## صفحات العمر

> عارفك
> 
> *
> النظرة بوصف عيونك
> بوح
> بتلملم كل معانى الروح 
> بالحرف
> ولكل حكاية فقلبك ظرف زمان
> ومــكان
> ...


اعذر مين يا جدع أنت ...
وأعديها إزاى
أستنى 
خليك وياى
راح أجيب الراكية والـبراد
وأعملك شاى 
الزمن الطيب لسة بخير 
والظرف اهو ظرف وهيعدى 
والحِـزن بطلة وشة الشين
عارفه لا هيجيب ..
ولا يودى
أنا بس الشاغل فكرى / الجاى 
أستنى ..
خليك وياى 
راح أجيب الراكية والبراد
واعملك شاى 
امبارح كنت ف قلب الحلم
حسيت نبضاته بتتألم
لا هو عارف يفهم افعالنا 
ولا قادر يحكى ويتكلم 
تاهت خطاوينا عن المقصود
هل هو الحلم جفانا خلاص
ولا الإخلاص / أصبح نساى 
أستنى ..
خليك وياى
راح اجيب الراكية والبراد
واعملك اجدع واحد شاى  :4: 

حبيب قلبى الشاعر الجميل والانسان الاجمل محيى الفقى 
ولحظات من الشعر والجمال صنعها حرفك هنا 
حفظك الله ودمت برقى وروعة 
محبة بلا حدود

----------


## صفحات العمر

> الاستاذ العزيز محمد سعيد
> دائما فى حالة توحد مع الابداع
> دائما اجد نفسى غارقا فى اشعارك التى انهل منها 
> واعيش دائما فى معانيها قاصبحت
> بداخلى ياستمرار واصيحت اردده دائما
> اشكرك على هذه القصيده الرائعه 
> وعلى امتاعنا بكل كلماتك والنى اجد بين
> طياتها دائما اسمى وارقى المعانى الانسانيه 
> 
> كل التحيه والتقدير


 اسعد الله مسائك بكل الخير أخى الحبيب د.فكرى 
أشكرك على حرفك العذب ومرورك العاطر
 وأتمنى ان اكون دوما عند ظنكم الطيب بحروفى 
حفظك الله ودمت برقى وجمال 
محبة بلا حدود

----------

